
Instagram Is Trying to Curb Bullying. First, It Needs to Define Bullying - laurex
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/09/technology/instagram-bullying-teenagers.html
======
lostmymind66
Bullying has been redefined as anything critical you have toward any action of
a specific person.

